# Problème affichage écran



## chris506 (17 Décembre 2006)

bonjour

J'ai un problème aléatoire mais fréquent lorsque j'ouvre une application quelconque, un carré strié apparaît au niveau du curseur de la souris et génère de multiples motifs striés noir et blanc ou en couleur, qui s'étendent à l'ensemble de l'écran.

Quand je démarre l'ordinateur et que tout s'affiche, tout est normal.
Quand je commence à actionner quelque chose (ouverture d'un fichier ou d'une application) que cela arrive, mais encore une fois pas systématiquement.

A partir du moment où ça a commencé (un petit carré strié au bout de la souris), les petits carrés s'étendent sur tout l'écran...

J'utilise mon portable connecté en miroir à un écran externe.

Le phénomène apparaît à l'identique sur les deux écrans.

La touche ctrl me permet souvent de supprimer l'image striée au niveau du curseur, et ensuite en glissant ma souris sur les motifs perturbateurs, ceux ci disparaissent sur certaines parties de l'écran.

Matériel : Powerbook G4 titanium 1 Ghz, acheté en 2003. Mac os X 10.3.9 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## ambrine (27 Décembre 2006)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG&#233;,

ton probl&#232;me n'a pas inspir&#233; grand monde, est-ce que le titanium poss&#233;de un cd de test du hardware? Cela peut-&#234;tre un probl&#232;me de carte video comme un probl&#232;me de corruption du driver de la souris.

On peut essayer une r&#233;-install de tout le syst&#232;me &#224; partir de la combo d'OSX 10.3.9


----------



## Deleted member 53928 (9 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, je poste mon message ici, puisque j'ai le même problème. Des pixels de toutes les couleurs se fixent un peu partout sur l'écran, si je change la résolution, ou autre les pixels   restent. Je travaille sur un powerbook G4 1,25 ghz 15 ".
J'aimerais savoir si depuis 1 an vous avez trouvez la source du problème, car j'aimerais installer léopard sur mon powerbook G4 qui fonctionnait jusqu'alors très bien. 
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------

